# Pylons



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all,
we are still on our house hunt,have seen a couple more of interest and are flying out again in a couple of weeks for another viewing,we have just been told that one of the properties has a huge electrical pylon built next to the property and did we still want to view the property,can anybody enlighten me as to why they felt this needed to be asked,is it much of a problem being by a pylon,thanks.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Health Risk? 

Electricity pylons `pose health risk' - News - The Independent


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sue

Nothing has ever been proved as far as I know but there are theories that living close to pylons, power lines and cellphone masts might cause increased risks of cancer. Especially brain cancer.

A Google search will show you plenty of info on the subject.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

SueJW. I think it was good of them to point that out to you as it might have saved you a trip if you had a personal objection to pylons, maybe because of the alleged health risks. For the vendors part they are probably fed up of arranging viewings only to have the prospective buyers turn up, take one look at the pylon and say thanks but no thanks.

Just my two pennorth.


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the input we had a similar thing in the u.k in places with cell phone masts,people reckoning they were getting cancer or bad headaches or just general illnesses,I don't think things were ever proven but it is always nice to know,I think it is a personal thing if you believe in such things happening or not.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think evidence is a little more weighted than that, considering the number of properties available why consider one that has a major ?? mark and would certainly affect it's value and resale value and sellability, if agents/owners consider it important enough to bring to your attention then it's obviously an issue


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

suejw said:


> Hi all,
> we are still on our house hunt,have seen a couple more of interest and are flying out again in a couple of weeks for another viewing,we have just been told that one of the properties has a huge electrical pylon built next to the property and did we still want to view the property,can anybody enlighten me as to why they felt this needed to be asked,is it much of a problem being by a pylon,thanks.



We live near a remote house near the Algarve with a big pylon next to it. It has large plastic red and white balls along the wires, to stop planes/birds flying into it. When the wind blows, which it does quite a lot here, it makes a really loud humming sound, whic would be sufficient to stop me sleeping at night.


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Many thanks for the reply Verinia,that is very helpful to know as I do have insomnia,I think the pylons that are by the house are just the normal ones but I imagine they still make a noise.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your description is a "huge electrical pylon" then it'll be *national grid supply* which always hum to a greater or lesser degree because of current carried, not the local concrete pylons used to supply street lighting and house supply in Portugal


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

See below link.

Even if you don't think its a risk yourself there is enough suspicion by others to impact property value. You might not mind now but you may if you want to sell later. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4602315.stm


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies,I will take on board all your opinions.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Electromagnetic radiantion from Low frequency high current and high voltage has been scientifically proven to pose health risks. Thus the directives : not allowed below a certain distance (100m?) of new houses. Uk Bristol Univ played a roll on this.

Cellphone radiation (both from masts and phones) not yet scientifically proven to be a health risk despite very worrying studies waiting more ample scientific validation...

My opinion: who said history re-writes itself ...


----------

